# ft. pickens peir?



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Any body catching any flounder at ft pickins pier yet?


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Saw a guy launching from Inneriarity Point launch by Hub Stacy's about an hour before sunset in a flounder rig (lots of lights) with flounder gigs at the ready this evening. I'm guessing he will be on them.


----------

